# Vortex Viper Hd's



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

Has anyone had there hands on the new 2011 Viper HD's yet? Just curious how they compare to last years vipers, or what the difference is? Thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh....what is a Viper HD?

I'm such a dope.





Sent from my W500 Lenovo using one finger at a time on da keyboard.


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry.....I just realized, this should've been posted in the gear section. They are a brand/model of binoculars.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dangit, I guessed an ATV, a wheeler.





Sent from my old Gateway POS office confuser.


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

Nobody?.....darn, I guess ill keep waiting and searching reviews from everyone at the shot show.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Goob, you've got me rolling on the floor laughing!


----------

